# Best dremel tool for nails?



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Mine broke! I had the Peticure Elite and it worked well until it broke.

Now, Im looking for a new one. Recommendations are most welcome!


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I just ordered the Dremel Stylus and tried it out just a few minutes ago. I really like it so far. I thought it would be weird to hold because of the shape but it's actually very comfortable. Also like the adjustable speed and that it stays charged all the time.

Amazon.com: Dremel 1100-01 Stylus 7.2-Volt Lithium-Ion Cordless Rotary Tool with Docking Station: Home Improvement

Michaela


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks! Woah that is professional grade  I was looking for a something maybe a little simpler / cheaper. But, I will keep it on my list, and read about this one. It might be worth the extra cost... or maybe "nail trimmer" is a better word to describe what I'm looking for


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a more heavy duty/pro one. I think it was like $100 and I got it for christmas one year. It's nice because I can use it for other things and the rpm's go from 5000 to 30000...30000 makes it very easy and doesn't take long to grind the nails down. Less stress for the dog and a much faster experience.

There are some basic ones at walmart for like 30 to 40 bucks...you can get that one. I suggest going with a dremel rather than a nail trimmer as they are more heavy duty and less likely to break. I read reviews on that nail trimmer the tv was pushing and it pretty much would break anytime you put a big dog's nail into it. Or overheat to the point of hurting the dog.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I trimmed Lisl's nails for the first time last night. It was like wrestling an octopus.

I used a very small set of dikes for precision electronics work. Those won't do when she's an adult.

I'm going to look into this Dremel attachment, but I would think the noise of the motor would have Lisl barking at it like the vacuume cleaner.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

martemchik said:


> I have a more heavy duty/pro one.


Which do you have? What model?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Heidigsd said:


> I just ordered the Dremel Stylus and tried it out just a few minutes ago. I really like it so far. I thought it would be weird to hold because of the shape but it's actually very comfortable.


I was curious about this one. According to this picture, it seems you'd need more of a "pencil" hold on the dremel:









For nails, I could see myself using more of an overhand hold, like this:









...But I've never dremeled nails before. Do you find that the "pencil" hold works well? Can you even hold that Dremel Stylus in the "overhand" fashion?


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

Wildo..I thought you _did _dremel! Anyway, this is a good one..the rechargeable are best , otherwise you spend money on batteries and lose power way too quickly. I think the dremel is the way to go! My dogs are fine with it..just take your time desensitizing them. Lots of treats and peanut butter work great!
Dremel 7300-N/5 Rotary Tool - Walmart.com


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Has anyone had success fitting something like the peticure guard (the plastic attachment with different size holes to insert nails into) to a dremel? Which model can fit the guard? I've been grinding his nails for 3 years now, so we are both quite comfortable with the process. Still, the idea of a spinning sand grinder on the loose close to my fingers and my dog's hair bothers me


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

ponyfarm said:


> Wildo..I thought you _did _dremel! Anyway, this is a good one..the rechargeable are best , otherwise you spend money on batteries and lose power way too quickly. I think the dremel is the way to go! My dogs are fine with it..just take your time desensitizing them. Lots of treats and peanut butter work great!
> Dremel 7300-N/5 Rotary Tool - Walmart.com


Nope- always clipped. And even though I'm _generally_ ok with it- I still get Pimg's quick every now and then- which makes the next time even harder... I'm really interested in switching to dremeling. I have a high power, loud, plugin dremel that I turned on next to Pimg and she freaked. I'll have to REALLY work at a desensitization plan with her. And I want to start from the beginning with the dremel on High Jinks.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

wildo said:


> Nope- always clipped. And even though I'm _generally_ ok with it- I still get Pimg's quick every now and then- which makes the next time even harder... I'm really interested in switching to dremeling. I have a high power, loud, plugin dremel that I turned on next to Pimg and she freaked. I'll have to REALLY work at a desensitization plan with her. And I want to start from the beginning with the dremel on High Jinks.


 Get one made for dogs..for starters..lol! Poor Pimg. And remember I teach about 50 puppy owners each Saturday how to dremel nails. (if you want any help!)


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

ponyfarm said:


> And remember I teach about 50 puppy owners each Saturday how to dremel nails. (if you want any help!)


I did not know this. YES- I want help. Let's talk this weekend...


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

I believe I have the 8220, it came with a bunch of attachments. A few sandpaper grinder wheel things (that you would use) and I've had it for 2 years and have not changed the grinder. I've also used it to cut wood, plastic, do some touch up work in places. It's great...and wireless with a lithium battery.

My boy doesn't like it...but he puts up with it and he gets a nice treat after each paw is done. For the person with vacuum cleaner worries...my boy attacks the vacuum as well, but he doesn't care about this noise, and most others that are "vacuum like."

You don't really need any kind of guard on it...just flip the nail over and make sure you don't hit the quick....which is really hard to do with a rotary tool. Just don't go way way too far and you'll be fine. I have an idea of how much I need to grind down each time and just do it...I've never once hit the quick. My dog also twitches and tries to pull away sometimes and still no problems. When spinning at 30000 rpm...it takes like 1 second to take off an eighth of an inch. So it goes fast...and you can also do the sides and smooth out the top of the nail which makes the quick recede more and more each time and you can get much shorter nails than you can with a clipper.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

Just a follow up for others who might be interested. I ended up buying this one : Dremel 7700-1/15 MultiPro 7.2-Volt Cordless Rotary Tool Kit - Amazon.com 

What a difference! I used to have the Peticure Elite and it served us well but this is like going from a golf cart to a sports car  Literally took 5 seconds of grinding on the high speed followed by a few seconds of rounding the tips on the low speed to get to the desired length. We are used to spending a good 30 seconds to one minute on each nail with the peticure so both me and Einstein were pleasantly surprised when we finished all nails in just a few minutes


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have this one: Amazon.com: Dremel 750-02 Minimite 4.8-Volt Two-Speed Cordless Rotary Tool: Home Improvement

I use it on high, which is 13,000 RPMs, a little higher than low on the 7.2 volt MultiPro. It works fine, but when it eventually dies I might upgrade to the 7.2 version to get the higher 20,000 RPMs. Cordless is nice because you can do it anywhere and don't need to worry about proximity to the nearest outlet, but some people prefer the higher powered corded versions.


----------

